# Rb's as live feeders



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi guys,

My friend has got a 55g tank with 11 x 3 - 4 inch Reds.

I've gave him the advice from you guys and told him that the tank is well over stocked and he has agreed to give some of the reds as feeders for my Rhom on a regular basis until the number of reds is suitable for that size tank.

He brought the fist one round on saturday night and at first the red went straight over to my rhom and looked as though it was cuddling him or using him for protection









Anyways, as soon as I switched off the tank light, the Rhom attacked it straight away.









Here's an attachment of the nice job my Rhom has done.









I can't wait to get the next Red off him this saturday.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Are u crazy?


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

U seriously did that guy??

u couldnt have spared the RBP for another fish to keep in a seperate tank.. or give it to someone??

I'm not gonna sit here and blaze u cause i dont know you but.....

ur saying u treated that piranha they way u did... on a piranha website.

being a piranha " keeper " im sure u know how we feel about it


----------



## Piranha Kid (Jun 15, 2005)

Awesome dude







i want one for my rhom 2


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

you are seriously going to get flamed for that dude.....killing a piranha with another piranha.....people dont condone the use of feeder fish but using a rbp just isnt cool.....if thats how u like to treat your animals and blow money guess thats up to you but thats just cruel


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

personally I think that its people like you Whall Banner who should be banned from owning animals


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

so....wahts the diference between a fish and another RBP? both fish, both have a life......its nature for the bigger fish to eat the smaller fish......Anyway....i feed my fish dead stuff.......feeders are too expensive...


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Innes said:


> so....wahts the diference between a fish and another RBP? both fish, both have a life......its nature for the bigger fish to eat the smaller fish......Anyway....i feed my fish dead stuff.......feeders are too expensive...


thank you animedude, your thinking exactly on my level :nod:


----------



## Zippy (Sep 15, 2005)

Whall Banner said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My friend has got a 55g tank with 11 x 3 - 4 inch Reds.
> 
> ...


Go for it Whall Banner









These guys get upset because it's another P. I totally agree with the way you think and I think your Rhom sounds like one bad ass fish!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

YOU ARE A SICK f*cking RETARD AND SO IS YOUR FRIEND. GOLDFISH ARE BRED FOR FEEDING. YOU ARENT EVEN GIVING THE REDS A CHANCE. BRING YOUR RHOM OVER TO FEED MY PYGOS YOU LITTLE BITCH.
WES


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> YOU ARE A SICK f*cking RETARD AND SO IS YOUR FRIEND. GOLDFISH ARE BRED FOR FEEDING. YOU ARENT EVEN GIVING THE REDS A CHANCE. BRING YOUR RHOM OVER TO FEED MY PYGOS YOU LITTLE BITCH.
> WES










tell him wes


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> YOU ARE A SICK f*cking RETARD AND SO IS YOUR FRIEND. GOLDFISH ARE BRED FOR FEEDING. YOU ARENT EVEN GIVING THE REDS A CHANCE. BRING YOUR RHOM OVER TO FEED MY PYGOS YOU LITTLE BITCH.
> WES


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> so....wahts the diference between a fish and another RBP? both fish, both have a life......its nature for the bigger fish to eat the smaller fish......Anyway....i feed my fish dead stuff.......feeders are too expensive...


The thing is.. piranhas kept in captivity are cared for accordingly..we feed them,,breed them, and raise them. we do this cause they are our PETS. feeder fish are bred and raised specifically for that purpose... as FEEDERS.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Feed him 10 x 4 in reds at the same time


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Whall Banner said:


> personally I think that its people like you Whall Banner who should be banned from owning animals


Why?

In the wild a red will eat a red so why can't my rhom eat one?

No seriously, everyone is okay when a P is ripping into a gold fish, a gold fish is still a fish.
[/quote]

well firstly I'd like to point out that I'm not ok with live feedings of goldfish to piranhas, its cruel and nutritionally poor.

as for in the wild - its a differant scenario as there are many other factors to think about like the prospect of escape for the victim, in your tank you are in control of the food sources and should take that responsibility with a little maturity feeding suitible foods that are good for the fish.

using a live piranha is cruel to the piranha in question, its also a risk to the rhom as piranhas have strong jaws and sharp teeth even when little, apart from that the fish will be carrying disease on it although it may not be showing signs of illness and is perfectly healthy - this is because it has a certain level of tolerance to these disease, your rhom may never have come into contact with these diseases and could well get ill from sharing water and also from eating the other live fish.

the reason I think people like you should be banned from keeping live animals is that you show no respect for them and dont ask yourself the question "is this a good idea from the animals point of view"


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> YOU ARE A SICK f*cking RETARD AND SO IS YOUR FRIEND. GOLDFISH ARE BRED FOR FEEDING. YOU ARENT EVEN GIVING THE REDS A CHANCE. BRING YOUR RHOM OVER TO FEED MY PYGOS YOU LITTLE BITCH.
> WES
























Whall banner got owned.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i don;t agree with you but hey it is his fish. lots of people like me feed goldfish and minnows to my piranha and lots of people snap at me. but if i posted that i fed a bad ass goldfish to my piranha on a goldfish site , i would be a f*cking ignorant bastard like Whall banner.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i don;t agree with you but hey it is his fish. lots of people like me feed goldfish and minnows to my piranha and lots of people snap at me. but if i posted that i fed a bad ass goldfish to my piranha on a goldfish site , i would be a f*cking ignorant bastard like Whall banner.


Yeah f**cking ignorant bastard Whall Banner. Little punks like you like to insult people, keep your thoughts to yourself Joe, I didn't insult you, so don't do it to me.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Im one of the few people who have a problem with live feeding, so naturally people know what I think. Im just suprised to see so many 'pro-feeder' people up in arms over this guy feeding a fish to another fish. I do agree with innes in that you shoudlnt be allowed to own animals.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Whall Banner, you should know your going to get flamed. Using Piranha's for feed on a Piranha site? I'm going to start feeding my rhom's my buddies convicts and post it over at cichlidmadness. I'd have the IQ of a retarded bug to do that.

This thread, while quite disturbing, exposes the hypocrisy of those who use living fish to feed there animals, ie. goldfish, yet are appalled by this behaviour.


----------



## Zippy (Sep 15, 2005)

/\ I agree with you here Pat, altough you have put it in a nice way and not busted into him about it. I don't dissagree with Whall Banner in the fact that a fish is fish, but he shouldn't have posted it a piranha website.


----------



## Piranha Kid (Jun 15, 2005)

Okay!!!


----------



## Zippy (Sep 15, 2005)

Piranha Kid said:


> Okay!!!


Okay what? What is okay?


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

bottom line it...ITS AMERICA, YOU CAN DO WHAT EVER YOU WANT! and if you're in south america, everyone is frying up a nice piranha dish...soo......what now?? feeders, piranha's what ever, they both are fish and they both got life and if feed a goldfish to a piranha, isnt it the same? u're still killing a goldfish...


----------



## Piranha Kid (Jun 15, 2005)

Pat said:


> This thread, while quite disturbing, exposes the hypocrisy of those who use living fish to feed there animals, ie. goldfish, yet are appalled by this behaviour.


THIS THREAD, WHILE QUITE DISTURBING, EXPOSES THE HYPOCRISY OF THOSE WHO USE LIVING FISH TO FEED THE ANIMALS, IE. GOLD FISH, YET ARE APPALLED BY THIS BEHAVIOUR!

u got a mogwai or what???


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

ill give ya credit for tryin, and for postin, you know how this forum is, people r crazy. who knows maybe the rhom enjoyed somethin different. sure you could have givin them away, but unless you know them, theres a good chance of a miserable life. ive seen way too many kids tryin to have a schoal in a 30G.


----------



## Zippy (Sep 15, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> bottom line it...ITS AMERICA, YOU CAN DO WHAT EVER YOU WANT! and if you're in south america, everyone is frying up a nice piranha dish...soo......what now?? feeders, piranha's what ever, they both are fish and they both got life and if feed a goldfish to a piranha, isnt it the same? u're still killing a goldfish...


nicely said









A feeder is a feeder.

i don't think Whall Banners done anything out of line (maybe he shouldn't have put it on this site though) so i think peaple should stop flamming him.

Nicely said Animedude


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Piranha Kid said:


> ill give ya credit for tryin, and for postin, you know how this forum is, people r crazy. who knows maybe the rhom enjoyed somethin different. sure you could have givin them away, but unless you know them, theres a good chance of a miserable life. ive seen way too many kids tryin to have a schoal in a 30G.


[/quote]
thanks for the support. Them other guys have raped me over this thread. Never been so insult up in all me life.


----------



## Eazy-Duz-It (Oct 2, 2005)

#REMOVED# thats fucked up


----------



## Zippy (Sep 15, 2005)

i just spoke to Jeffery and Bungle and they say that we could keep some red bellies on rainbow.

So can I have them before you feed your rhom the rest of them?


----------



## Tchr7 (Jun 6, 2003)

Reds eat reds all the time! I used to catch blue gills and feed them to my shoal! Isn't it one of the reasons we own Ps?


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

that makes me sick.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Tchr7 said:


> Reds eat reds all the time! I used to catch blue gills and feed them to my shoal! Isn't it one of the reasons we own Ps?


Thats right mate. we all have our own ideas of whats rightand wrong.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

well first off, ill tell you why your gonna catch hell about doing this....this is a piranha lovers website. so anytime you kill any kinda piranha, people are going to be mad at you. the reason i dont like what you did is because id like to have the fish you killed as pets.

also, in the wild, the reds would have somewhere else to go to avoid the larger predator.......

for the record, id never fed my fish feeders.....they are just plain dirty, and there are other foods that they like more and give them better colors too........

just my 2 cents....PD


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Everybody needs to watch the personal flames on this thread. I would consider this your warning to all and everyone. Failure to bite your tounge could end up being banned by the staff, and the whole thread closed.
If you want to flame I would do it in pm, and even then it could be considered harrasment.

Just a reminder you dont have to agree with anyone on here about anything, but must respect others......


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

dude, everyone always says whats the difference between a gold fiosh nd a piranha....well there is one big difference.
Piranhas kick ass and will eat stuff n look cool
Gold fish are pussies, n are usually ugly, n would never kill another living thing


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

not cool a piranha is a piranha. put your piranha in with the 10 fish and watch what hapens or even give the rbp some chance and the rbp might f*ck him up. feed a rat to your rhom insted dude


----------



## Tchr7 (Jun 6, 2003)

that makes me sick.

I hear ya, it was very dramatic and I felt sorry for the bluegill, but it was over fast.
IMO, as far as pets go, P's lack the interaction with the owner, like say a dog or parrot.
Heck, even a snakehead will interact with you to some degree.

Is this a debate over live food vs prepared food, survival of the fittest, or ethics. I think it's a combo of all three.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

surely this a joke !!


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> dude, everyone always says whats the difference between a gold fiosh nd a piranha....well there is one big difference.
> Piranhas kick ass and will eat stuff n look cool
> Gold fish are pussies, n are usually ugly, n would never kill another living thing


Brilliant.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

mmmmm drama....
anyway it doesnt matter if a fish is bred as a pet or bred for feeding... its still an animal. its just the way nature goes, the bigger fish will eat the littler fish, even if its a piranha. hes just taking the role of nature


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> mmmmm drama....
> anyway it doesnt matter if a fish is bred as a pet or bred for feeding... its still an animal. its just the way nature goes, the bigger fish will eat the littler fish, even if its a piranha. hes just taking the role of nature


please don't start this nonsense about how it happens in nature and so... there's no way you can compare a fish tank with their natural environment


----------



## Tchr7 (Jun 6, 2003)

Hmmm...this got me thinking. What do non dealers do with all the extra fry they have when they saturate the market with baby reds? Say you max out and sell 100 babies but still have 150 left and have given as much away to friends as you can and sold the first 100 online.

What do you do with the excess? Grow them out? Yikes 150 grow out reds would need massive tank space!!! Dump em in the local lake? (Just kidding people) or use them as feeders???

Just a question....puts on flame-retardent clothes.....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> not cool a piranha is a piranha. put your piranha in with the 10 fish and watch what hapens or even give the rbp some chance and the rbp might f*ck him up. feed a rat to your rhom insted dude


the hipocracy in this thread is RIDICLOUS. Seriously people, listen to yourselves. I think feeding ANYTHING live to your p's is disgusting. Its either ok to feed live food or it isnt. This is very cut and dry.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

theanimedude said:


> bottom line it...ITS AMERICA, YOU CAN DO WHAT EVER YOU WANT! and if you're in south america, everyone is frying up a nice piranha dish...soo......what now?? feeders, piranha's what ever, they both are fish and they both got life and if feed a goldfish to a piranha, isnt it the same? u're still killing a goldfish...


He is not in America


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

honestly y are ppl so f*king stupid theese days. Like u think xneon is stupid but then u see theese ppl that are like " i feed my rhom rbp's". Like cmon, if he had to much he could nicely donated it to someone or a fihs store. Or even as i suggested to p-fury to raffle off and rais emoney for this site. But yet u have used it for a pointless stupid thing. Is feeding reds to a rhom your only source of entertainment. Thank your for making everyones lives more miserable and yours. People like you shouldnt be exepted into p-fury







. It f*cking stupid, f*ckig pointless and just f*cking wrong. Y dont we feed your rhom to something cause what u just said got u alot of haters on your ass. Very disapointing


----------



## Roswell (Jul 28, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> *not cool a piranha is a piranha*. put your piranha in with the 10 fish and watch what hapens or even give the rbp some chance and the rbp might f*ck him up. *feed a rat to your rhom *insted dude


You must be joking right?


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

as a pygo owner, i don't like to see pygos in crappy situations (such as being fed to a rhom). But to each his own i guess. I can see how this thread is disturbing, i opened it up and i see the head of a young rbp at the bottom of a fish tank... this is sad your rhom would do much better on a diet consisting of other more nutritious foods and if you care about your rhom you will stop feeding them rbp's. why not sell them to someone who would appreciate them? you can get like 10-15 bucks for each of those little guys.

if your gonna put rbp's in there at least put 15 or 20 of them.... see how tough your rhom is then.

ps: i want a mogwai for my pygos, anyone know where i can get one?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Roswell said:


> Reds eat reds all the time! I used to catch blue gills and feed them to my shoal! Isn't it one of the reasons we own Ps?


 u think we own piranhas because they kill other things? Wtf? U must be joking right? Ill admit that i enjoy them killing other things but i dont own one because they do that.


----------



## Eazy-Duz-It (Oct 2, 2005)

speak the truth brother


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

obviously theres a little passion for piranha on a piranha website. feeding piranha to piranha is a little odd, yes, but at heart its as good (or bad) as feeding feeders. i also agree that theres a different set of circumstances in the wild. fish eating fish out of survival of the fittest method rather than dumping in a much less agile or able fish to be eaten into an enclosed atmosphere. 
however, where peoples hearts lay, so do their priorities. ive seen people feed oscars to piranha. that made me sick. ive seen people feed piranha to catfish. whatever the persons motive, its usually something along the lines of "cool". and if your excuse to feed live food is because its sweet to watch, id have to say you have too little respect for animals in general to own them. 
i dont feed my fish live fish anymore, more so for health reasons. 
i dont think any less of you for feeding piranha to piranha...but i do think less of you because of your topics message. your getting your kicks out of it. its not necessary, its irrelevant, and like someone said above, you could easily give those or SELL them away. heck, id be interested! 
but again, im sure if you posted you fed a fantail goldfish to your piranha, everyone would respond with positive feedbacks. well, almost. theres always nay sayers. 
piranh eat piranha...but in a tank, natural selection is NOT the factor. its ALL on the owner. you might as well be god to your fish. an enclosed space dooms whatever you put inside to be eaten. choose wisley my friend











Eazy-Duz-It said:


> speak the truth brother


hahaha that avatar is awesome man!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

rocker said:


> Reds eat reds all the time! I used to catch blue gills and feed them to my shoal! Isn't it one of the reasons we own Ps?


 u think we own piranhas because they kill other things? Wtf? U must be joking right? Ill admit that i enjoy them killing other things but i dont own one because they do that.
[/quote]

You have to be kidding me?? Rocker, dont bring nature into it man because its much more natural for it to eat the RBP rather than a rat. Secondly, if your open to live feeding, whats wrong with feeding a fish another fish?? What makes it morally wrong? You all seriously need to look at your hypacrocry.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I would not do this but to each his own- Yes it is a little disturbing to hear for some people-but someone mentioned a fish is a fish reguardless of wether its a p or a goldfish- I agree with this too- Although I personally wouldnt of done this I will not snap on the guy because its his fish and can do what he wants with them-I somewhat agree It was a mistake to post pictures of it on a piranha site


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, to sum this up. Maybe Mr. Banner should start giving his Piranhas the right game/feeders, becuase this thread could go on forever with sh*t. And he might eventually put his piranha in a dangerous situation. It doesnt mean an RBP is always a wussie even though if its small. We are always noted that *"it always depends on the character of the fish."* Predation/feeding from the wild is very different from our home aquarios. Goodluck!


----------



## mdk (Sep 25, 2005)

Blackdude said:


> Feed him 10 x 4 in reds at the same time


That would be only fair. The Rhom had his opportunity, even the odds a bit!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> I would not do this but to each his own- Yes it is a little disturbing to hear for some people-but someone mentioned a fish is a fish reguardless of wether its a p or a goldfish- I agree with this too- Although I personally wouldnt of done this I will not snap on the guy because its his fish and can do what he wants with them-I somewhat agree It was a mistake to post pictures of it on a piranha site


----------



## Dee.DJ (Sep 19, 2005)

Pat said:


> Whall Banner, you should know your going to get flamed. Using Piranha's for feed on a Piranha site? I'm going to start feeding my rhom's my buddies convicts and post it over at cichlidmadness. I'd have the IQ of a retarded bug to do that.


EXACTLY...


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

your fish do what ever u want but reds r cool someone somewhere would love to have those feeder reds!But if u were too put that rhom in the reds tank they would all eat him and get there own back!Nothing imo beats a shoal of redz


----------



## petfish (Sep 16, 2005)

Well I'm pro-feeder and unless you are a vegetarian yourself, I think it's quite hypocritical to say that you are against feeders. All meat , live or dead comes from animals that were once living and just because you don't see the animal being killed doesn't mean that it wasn't by someone else and delivered to you via supermarket. If you had any meat tonight or today, yes that was a killed animal! It's just a fact of life to take another life, whether plant or animal, so another may survive. we can't live off of dirt and water. Now if you shy away from seeing this play of nature which happens daily then dont use feeders, but I guarantee that is what your piranha truely wants. It's instict. You think wild fish feed on pellets and flakes? No piranha will refuse live food because it thinks its inhumane. It does it in the wild and it'll continue to do it because of one thing, survival. If someone were to take care of you, Would you want them to exclude all meat ( if you are a meat eater) just because they think its inhumane?
Now looking at the picture of what was left of the Red belly P it looks like the Rhom ate quite a bit and was quite hungry. From another standpoint, how many goldfish feeders do you think it would take to equal the amount of fish that P provided? I'm sure more than one. So in using one larger fish, if Whalls was going to feed them feeders anyway, he may have spared a few lives.
I know this is a P site and I myself love P's and respect them very much. That is why I wanted to come to this site. However, lets replace "P eating another P," With.."Fish eating another Fish." because all in all, isn't what that really is? All of a sudden it just becomes more ok when you don't look at what types of fish. Well I can see how its kinda a shame use such a species of fish which many of us would envy to have, but just maybe think that if they couldnt find anyone else to keep them at the time, and with a already overcrowded tank, that P may have contributed to the overall downgrade of health for all the P's. In the end they would have probably ate him anyway just out of overcrowding?! I'm not trying to make anyone angry with this post, its just my own opinion and I hope you can respect it as I have respected all of your opinions.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

petfish said:


> Well I'm pro-feeder and unless you are a vegetarian yourself, I think it's quite hypocritical to say that you are against feeders. All meat , live or dead comes from animals that were once living and just because you don't see the animal being killed doesn't mean that it wasn't by someone else and delivered to you via supermarket. If you had any meat tonight or today, yes that was a killed animal! It's just a fact of life to take another life, whether plant or animal, so another may survive. we can't live off of dirt and water. Now if you shy away from seeing this play of nature which happens daily then dont use feeders, but I guarantee that is what your piranha truely wants. It's instict. You think wild fish feed on pellets and flakes? No piranha will refuse live food because it thinks its inhumane. It does it in the wild and it'll continue to do it because of one thing, survival. If someone were to take care of you, Would you want them to exclude all meat ( if you are a meat eater) just because they think its inhumane?
> Now looking at the picture of what was left of the Red belly P it looks like the Rhom ate quite a bit and was quite hungry. From another standpoint, how many goldfish feeders do you think it would take to equal the amount of fish that P provided? I'm sure more than one. So in using one larger fish, if Whalls was going to feed them feeders anyway, he may have spared a few lives.
> I know this is a P site and I myself love P's and respect them very much. That is why I wanted to come to this site. However, lets replace "P eating another P," With.."Fish eating another Fish." because all in all, isn't what that really is? All of a sudden it just becomes more ok when you don't look at what types of fish. Well I can see how its kinda a shame use such a species of fish which many of us would envy to have, but just maybe think that if they couldnt find anyone else to keep them at the time, and with a already overcrowded tank, that P may have contributed to the overall downgrade of health for all the P's. In the end they would have probably ate him anyway just out of overcrowding?! I'm not trying to make anyone angry with this post, its just my own opinion and I hope you can respect it as I have respected all of your opinions.


Thanks for the support Petfish nice wording and yes you are right - the reds would have began to eat eachother anyway.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Im glad u had the intelligence to give your fish something that he could eat up instead of a whole rat.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

faebo_tarzan said:


> Im glad u had the intelligence to give your fish something that he could eat up instead of a whole rat.


Thanks Tarzan, that was a nice reply epecially coming from someone that keeps reds.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Are you insane, this is a P-forum man!

Couldn`t you use a Goldie or something?! And make someone else happy with the Red!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Im suprized a member hasnt lynched u yet.

Im not as against this as putting a cat,dog or snake in a P-tank. Sorry im such a prick. I think ur action was, wrong!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

give me two of those that ur feeding to ur rhom, and ill send them back to u in 5 months, and then put them into ur rhom tank....


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Send me your Rhom but you will never see him again


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

who would waste a piranha? Well, if it was dying and you wanted him out of his misery, well thats diferent.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Now this is a sensational thread....


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

let me feed you to my 2 AMERICAN alligators... It will b fun!!! And surely something different in their diet.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Scott C said:


> Im suprized a member hasnt lynched u yet.
> 
> Im not as against this as putting a cat,dog or snake in a P-tank. Sorry im such a prick. I think ur action was, wrong!


dude not for nothin, but a dog is better than feeding a piranha?!?! your either a FREAK with piranha or your just that pissed at this guy lol. no way could i stomach feeding a dog to a school of reds large enough to eat him. 
seriously man....a dog? jesus help us


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I fed some baby natts to my manuelli. I put them in there along with 30 other large comets so they could mingle, the Manuelli sniffed out the reds and ate them and left the goldfish alone. a feeder is a feeder is a feeder is a feeder goldfish, piranha, oscar, mouse, worm, etc.. who cares. But the name of this site is Piranha Fury so that's why all the attacks. Had you mentioned this topic on say..oh...CM.com you probably would have been praised ? I dunno, but no hard feelings!


----------



## smaw0351 (Jul 14, 2005)

i agree it's a bad idea to have posted it on THIS site..

i also agree that food is food..

but i also voted for bush..so..thats that..


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

now im new to piranhas but isn't the rhom a bigger badass then red bellies?

J-Rod


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> let me feed you to my 2 AMERICAN alligators... It will b fun!!! And surely something different in their diet.


Ooooh







"I've got 2 American Alligators".

they'll probably choak on my c*ck.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

is he letting you have them for free? im in west london and wouldnt mind a free P to add to my tank.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> Everybody needs to watch the personal flames on this thread. I would consider this your warning to all and everyone. Failure to bite your tounge could end up being banned by the staff, and the whole thread closed.
> If you want to flame I would do it in pm, and even then it could be considered harrasment.
> 
> Just a reminder you dont have to agree with anyone on here about anything, but must respect others......


Last time I checked, respect is something one earns. It's not something any person automatically deserves. As far as i'm concerned, coming to a piranha discussion board and blatently taking enjoyment in feeding red bellies to a rhom doesn't earn a shred of respect in my book.

If your friend has enough filtration, 11 small reds in a 55g at that size is perfectly fine for awhile. No need to tell him lies and say he can't keep that many reds. Cannibalism is bound to happen no matter how big your group is, i've lost 1 in group of 3 that shared a 125gallon.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Sunman222 said:


> Everybody needs to watch the personal flames on this thread. I would consider this your warning to all and everyone. Failure to bite your tounge could end up being banned by the staff, and the whole thread closed.
> If you want to flame I would do it in pm, and even then it could be considered harrasment.
> 
> Just a reminder you dont have to agree with anyone on here about anything, but must respect others......


Last time I checked, respect is something one earns. It's not something any person automatically deserves. As far as i'm concerned, coming to a piranha discussion board and blatently taking enjoyment in feeding red bellies to a rhom doesn't earn a shred of respect in my book.

If your friend has enough filtration, 11 small reds in a 55g at that size is perfectly fine for awhile. No need to tell him lies and say he can't keep that many reds. Cannibalism is bound to happen no matter how big your group is, i've lost 1 in group of 3 that shared a 125gallon.
[/quote]
He feeds the reds well but they have already started ripping lumps out of each other.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sunman222 said:


> Everybody needs to watch the personal flames on this thread. I would consider this your warning to all and everyone. Failure to bite your tounge could end up being banned by the staff, and the whole thread closed.
> If you want to flame I would do it in pm, and even then it could be considered harrasment.
> 
> Just a reminder you dont have to agree with anyone on here about anything, but must respect others......


*Last time I checked, respect is something one earns. It's not something any person automatically deserves. As far as i'm concerned, coming to a piranha discussion board and blatently taking enjoyment in feeding red bellies to a rhom doesn't earn a shred of respect in my book.*

If your friend has enough filtration, 11 small reds in a 55g at that size is perfectly fine for awhile. No need to tell him lies and say he can't keep that many reds. Cannibalism is bound to happen no matter how big your group is, i've lost 1 in group of 3 that shared a 125gallon.
[/quote]

Sure it is contreversial, this thread clearly from the beggining you could see the tension.
Like I said you dont have to like anyone on this message board, you dont have to ageree with anyone ever, but you cant blast folks personally.

If this thread was about jack dempsey babies, alot less people who own piranhas would have a problem with it, but certain lots of ciclid owners would.

Let me just point out rule #1 of the forum

*1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it... *

Clearly this thread while contreversial, does not break the rules of the site, but if people are going to personal bash people, and turn it to a bitch war, that could be a problem, because then its not a debate anymore it is a flame war and bitch war.
It just takes debating tastefully.

None of this means myself or any piranha fury team member, or staff member agrees or disagrees with this post. the thread has been reported several times, some want it closed, and some say the members who flamed should be banned, so clearly there are different views...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Whall Banner said:


> now im new to piranhas but isn't the rhom a bigger badass then red bellies?
> 
> J-Rod


Yes. Thats why I've got one :laugh:

then why do people keep sayin put em in with my red bellies and see what happens?

J-Rod


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Got some news for you guys...

My friend has just done a deal and traded the reds along with £70 for this 7 inch Diamond.

This means that only one red out of the 11 became a feeder.

Sorry if this thread upset some the members but this is a Piranha forum that gives the members the right to share the events that take place within their fish keeping. At the end of the day - i don't believe I did anything out of line and I can't help believing what I believe.

This exchange as not only made a lot of you guys happy, it has also made my friend a lot happier.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

that rhom is nice.

as far as feeding fish to fish for fun nutrition or to alleviate any overcrowding I don't agree. I believe that the fishkeeping hobby is to KEEP fish, not kill them. What I mean by keep is to protect, enjoy and learn from them.

To some, piranha have always, and will always get a bad rap for having sharp teeth and the ability to bite another fish in half w/ one bite. That appeals to some people as does staring at a car accident hoping to see a mangled body. All that as opposed to say a cichlid which just swallows another fish whole. This is part of what shows how some people have certain tendencies to not care much for things other than themselves. Among other things, you can see where I am getting at how some people can flame you for being a certain type as opposed to a caring individual who can be trusted and liked.

Sorry for getting so deep. I figure some people can get what i'm saying.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am not a fan of live feeding...however...I can see the hypocrisy of some members that feel it is ok to feed anything and everything to their fish...but God forbid someone treat their beloved pet as a feeder.....then there is something wrong in the world.

That being said, why someone would choose to post this on a piranha site also amazes me. If that is not asking for negative attention I dont know what is. I understand that this site is for posting experiences with our fish but some things are just better left unsaid...or written.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

[/quote]
Ooooh







"I've got 2 American Alligators".

they'll probably choak on my c*ck.
[/quote]

Nah man..... I think that is what you got your tabby cat for !


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> Im suprized a member hasnt lynched u yet.
> 
> Im not as against this as putting a cat,dog or snake in a P-tank. Sorry im such a prick. I think ur action was, wrong!


dude not for nothin, but a dog is better than feeding a piranha?!?! your either a FREAK with piranha or your just that pissed at this guy lol. no way could i stomach feeding a dog to a school of reds large enough to eat him. 
seriously man....a dog? jesus help us 








[/quote]

Im just mad. I think his action was insane. Feeding a dog is like feeding my best friend to P's. Same with a cat, bird, or any animal.

With the exception of a feeder fish, a bug, or any thing ment to be fed.


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

i just had goldfish stew for the 1st time last night... pretty good... especially with tobasco sauce and crackers... now i know why piranhas like em so much... the meat is really soft, and you don't even feel the bone if they are cooked... the goldfish was ehhhh about 2-3 inchers... i asked my buddy for the recipe and all he said was chopped onions, cambells tomato soup, half dozen feeders 1-3 inchers, salt and pepper. cook and stir.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Ooooh







"I've got 2 American Alligators".

they'll probably choak on my c*ck.
[/quote]

Nah man..... I think that is what you got your tabby cat for !
[/quote]
look Curley, this guy ripped into me, I didn't rip into him and now you've started as well. Maybe it's the whole c*ck subject thats got you interested???


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

like u said earlier in the post, internet tough guys... man... I really dont care what u feed YOUR P.... u can feed him your [email protected](K if u want... My posts were just jokes and I dont care about internet tough guys... So its all gravy Whall.

Just next time you want to feed RB to a Rhom let one of us poor guys have it...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have fed feeders to piranha when i owned them although its not something i would do now but thats beside the point i am about to make.

a couple of years ago a member on this board and some others who kept a huge shoal of piraya and a huge rhom was getting baby reds and using them as feeders and not just one or two.
due to the respect he had/has nobody mentioned a thing about it so it just goes to show how some people react.
as for people who have been disrespectfull on this thread i would have given them a warning personally as i thought we were getting tough on this sort of thing.
whether its right or wrong it dont matter you can still get your point across without flaming or calling each other names.
rant over
dixon


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i have a plain and simple reasoning behind what you are doing is wrong. we as americans see dogs and cats as loveable pets, household pets. we dont eat them, hell we can go to jail for abusing them. just because people in china eat them doesnt mean that its ok to eat them over here. hell if your friend wanted to get rid of them give them to a pet store, im sure he will get more sotre credit worth than excitement of watching his pets get eaten. cmon man, why waiste them?

oops didnt read the whole thread, just saw the pick of the new rhom, nice rhom by the way.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Is there any reason for this thread to remain open? I sure as hell don't see one so why doesn't a mod close it? I have not been in the Lounge for a long time because of pointless threads such as this one, looks like the lounge has come to me...damn.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

personaly i dont like the fact that your feeding p's to other p's altough i can see your point of veiw on this even though i dont like it. but it was pretty stupid posting it on a piranha site and thinkin that your not gona get insulted


----------



## Zippy (Sep 15, 2005)

Ha ha.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the recent replies.

Just before I get the Mods to close the thread, I'll leave you with some more pics of the rhom that was exchanged for the reds.

Sorry again for those that got upset.

Before I go, thanks to Dixon for mentioning the simlar case and I also want to tell Curley that theres no hard feelings.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> *Just before I get the Mods to close the thread*, I'll leave you with some more pics of the rhom that was exchanged for the reds.


Nice rhom, will close this for you.

Incase anyone missed this in the middle, here is what happend to all the reds except one



> Got some news for you guys...
> 
> My friend has just done a deal and traded the reds along with £70 for this 7 inch Diamond.
> 
> *This means that only one red out of the 11 became a feeder.*


----------

